# Baterias de GEL



## fllopez (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro y ante todo pido disculpas si el tema fue tratado, pero no encontre lo que buscaba.
Quiero armar un cargador de bateria de GEL (de 12v 1,2Ah) y quisiera saber cuales son las cuestiones a tener en cuenta para el diseño, tension maxima y corriente maxima. Actualmente lo estoy haciendo a un 10% Imax, pero no se si es conveniente que se mantenga por mucho tiempo esta corriente. Ademas hara falta cortarle la carga una vez cargada ?
Gracias por su tiempo.
Fernando.


----------



## Gsx (Nov 10, 2007)

Hola, la intensidad es correcta pero debes controlar la tensión final, esta debe ser de 14,1Voltios y mantenerla  ahi hasta que la intensidad baje a unos 200mA aprox. y luego bajas la tensión a 13,2V y la dejas ahí indefinidamente.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola fllopez

La máxima tensión de una batería es normalmente del 15% por encima de la tension nominal, es decir; para una bateria de 12 V, sería de 13.8 V (12 * 1.15 = 13.8).

Si superas esta tensión puedes destruir la batería o por lo menos quitarle vida útil. La tensión máxima la puedes limitar con un regulador (el clásico LM317).

Respecto a la corriente de carga, puede ser alta si la batería está con muy baja carga. Se supone que una batería con una tensión igual o menor a 10 V, está descargada y no debería emplearsela mas.

Si la bateria es de 1.2 Ah se recomienda una corriente de carga del 20%, mas o menos. Suponiendo que la bateria esté a 10V y el regulador entrega 13.8 V, para una corriente de carga de 240 mA (1.2 Ah * 0.2 = 0.6 A) deberías colocar una resistencia de:

(13.8 - 10 ) / 0.6 = 6.3 Ohm

coloca una de 6.8 Ohm y listo.

Suerte


----------



## Gsx (Nov 15, 2007)

Esa tensión es buena si la vas a utilizar en stanby pero para uso ciclico subes a 14, 1V y completas la carga pero que no pase de ahí para luego bajarla a 13,2V que es la tensión de mantenimiento.
El modo standby es por ejemplo para alarmas donde la batería siempre se esta cargando y esta se utiliza en el caso de fallo de red.
El modo ciclico es cuando se utiliza para un vehiculo eléctrico y la batería se utiliza hasta su descarga.
Si la utilización va a ser ciclica es conveniente subir a esa tensión si queremos sacarle el rendimiento optimo a la batería.
Ante cualquier duda mirar las hojas técnicas de las baterías o el funcionamiento de los cargadores inteligentes.
Como muy bien dices Gabrielg


 debes controlar la tensión de la batería para no dañarla pero se puede subir a 14,1V en carga y luego se controla con LM317 ó similar para bajarla a 13, 20V


----------



## deniel144 (Nov 19, 2007)

hola me pueden dar un circuito cargador de baterias de gel ya que me compres una de 12v 1.2ah 

gracias

saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Nov 20, 2007)

ha y si me sirve una fuente de poder que tengo que es de 12v 1.2h me serviria o debo hacer un circuito externo


gracias

saludos


----------



## Gsx (Nov 22, 2007)

La fuente te puede valer si la puedes limitar su salida a 14,1V debes controlar la corriente inicial de carga en la batería que no sobrepase la max. inicial que dice el fabricante, a partir de ahí, conforme suba la tensión la corriente decrecerá hasta que cuando llegue a 14,1 será practicamente 0A.
Si la fuente dispone tambien de limitación de corriente aparte del ajuste de tensión sería lo perfecto, ya que ajustarias la corriente de carga a un 10% de la capacidad de la batería.
Por ejemplo: si la batería es de 12Ah 12 V,  ajustas la tensión a 14,1V y la corriente entre 120mA y 200mA. ( esto se puede hacer todo con un LM317 configurado como regulador de tensión y limitacion de corriente a la vez, estos circuitos abundan en la red).

Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------

